# Quy trình thiết kế và thi công AHU thế nào?



## Tran_Phuong_135 (9 Tháng ba 2021)

*Quy trình thiết kế và thi công AHU*

Sau khi gửi yêu cầu của đơn vị xử lý không khí của bạn, Durate Việt Nam sẽ cho các kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm đến trực tiếp công trình của khách hàng để khảo sát; giai đoạn này vô cùng quan trọng, Durate luôn cam kết khi sản phẩm được lắp đặt, thi công đến công trình, kích thước và vị trí lắp đặt đúng chuẩn

Dự án của bạn sẽ được thảo luận đầy đủ, các đề xuất sẽ dựa trên yêu cầu khối lượng, ứng dụng, đặc điểm kỹ thuật, đơn vị và các yếu tố giới hạn của dự án

Khi đơn đặt hàng của bạn được lên đơn, thì sẽ làm hợp đồng, các thiết kế ban đầu của thiết bị xử lý không khí AHU sẽ được hiệu chỉnh và hòa thiện

Và sau cùng là quy trình chế tạp, lắp ráp, hoàn thiện sản phẩm. Khi nghiệm thu sản phẩm tại nhà máy hoàn tất sẽ xuất xưởng, giao thiết bị xử lý không khí AHU đến tận chân công trình để tiến hành thi công lắp đặt thiết bị AHU

Ở mỗi giai đoạn trong quá trình thiết kế và thi công AHU, Durate Việt Nam sẽ cố gắng hợp tác và trao đổi với khách hàng để đảm bảo chúng tôi tuân thủ các thông số kỹ thuật mà bạn yêu cầu. Sau khi thi công lắp đặt AHU, chúng tôi có chế độ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng định cho thiết bị AHU của mình

>>> Thông tin chi tiết tham khảo tại: 

*Tư vấn thiết kế và thi công AHU ở đâu uy tín*

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều đơn vị thiết kế và thi công AHU. Việc lựa chọn đơn vị có uy tín, sản phẩm chất lượng là điều không hề dễ dàng. Durate Việt Nam là một đơn vị uy tín có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, các kỹ sư làm việc chuyên nghiệp, đầy nhiệt huyết, đội ngũ công nhân lành nghề, quy mô nhà máy rộng lớn luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ cũng như đáp ứng được những yêu cầu khắt khe nhất của nhà thầu hay những chủ đầu tư, những đơn hàng lớn nhỏ có kích thước khác nhau

Mọi vấn đề về sản phẩm, nhu cầu về thiết kế và lắp đặt AHU, bảo dương, sửa chữa AHU hay thay thế linh kiện AHU,…. Liên hệ ngay với Durate Việt Nam để được tư vấn và báo giá chi tiết nhé

*Công ty TNHH Durate Việt Nam
Hotline: 0968.760.966
Email: info@durate.com.vn
Website: 
Head Office: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Factory: Số 22 Phúc Hậu, Thôn Quan Âm, Xã Bắc Hồng, Đông Anh, Hà Nội*


----------

